

Coming This September: Twitpocalypse Now Redux - juliang
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/31/coming-this-september-twitpocalypse-now-redux/

======
nico
I wonder if they could've avoided this mess for API developers using UUIDs
instead of integers for tweet ids.

------
juliang
Wow, means Twitter doubled in tweet volume in just a couple of months!

~~~
jacquesm
the interesting bit is how the quality of the average tweet could be measured
and whether or not there is a strong relationship between volume and quality.

~~~
juliang
I guess it depends what you mean by 'quality'. A methodology for determining
'quality' would be awesome, some function of timeliness, authority, context,
accuracy. I don't see that quality is correlated with volume though.

------
jacquesm
dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=735506>

